# My Birthday Present from Probikekit



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, my friends, today actually is my birthday! And look at the present that Europe has presented me with! I am speechless! Happy f'ing birthday to me!

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=J0089

15% off with the listed price with free shipping to the US with no taxes and duties. That's $3400 delivered. Isn't that a great deal?!!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow...that is a killer deal and a great looking bike. Congrats.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Huh.. . a US retailer promoting a European retailer without US warranty at discounted pricing... has the world turned upside down? some agenda here? w t f

BTW, the price is even lower in Asia.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, so I guess the English word for EXCLUSIVE wasn't translated into Italian properly. Can anyone help me with that? Also, what would be the Italian translation for "please use lube"?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Does PBK actually have these in stock right now? Or you pre-ordered and it took x amount of time before they have it to ship?


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

the issue here is that The Kraken is a Colnago dealer in the US, who invented the all white EPS. The offer from the UK retailer that the Kraken (hironically) describes as his birthday present is a threat to his business.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Ya after I posted, I recognized the name Kraken from Pista Palace.

PP's exclusivity right to PR99 is definitely violated


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

the devil is in the detail, you have to wait ages, and we all know the italian eta's are spot on


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

oh kraken, you going to start sell pinarellos? haha

on a serious note, the only way to do exclusive is to get them painted yourself by your own painter.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

PR99 is on the official colnago website as a colour option available to the public


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Is there a signed global exclusivity commercial contract that can be enforced at The Hague? Not that Kraken would want to take Colnago to court... its his liveliehood...


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to the EPS club!


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to this so-called "industry".....hahaha


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

I blame Paolo Bettini......


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

The_Kraken said:


> Yes, my friends, today actually is my birthday! And look at the present that Europe has presented me with! I am speechless! Happy f'ing birthday to me!
> 
> http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=J0089
> 
> 15% off with the listed price with free shipping to the US with no taxes and duties. That's $3400 delivered. Isn't that a great deal?!!


Colnagos have gotten crazy expensive...even on sale. And I own one.  Still well over $5k with a decent parts pick.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Kraken...I'm sure this is a drag for Pista Palace but you can't really be surprised can you? The scheme is listed right on Colnago America's web site. *shrug*


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

In the other thread regarding this someone mentioned that it may be a PP exclusive, but for the *US only*, and available as a standard colour in other countries. Could this be the case, are do other US retailers have access to the colour scheme or not?

I'm not trying to rub salt in the wound, I'm just curious at to what Colnago are doing.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The_Kraken said:


> Yes, my friends, today actually is my birthday! And look at the present that Europe has presented me with! I am speechless! Happy f'ing birthday to me!
> 
> http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=J0089
> 
> 15% off with the listed price with free shipping to the US with no taxes and duties. That's $3400 delivered. Isn't that a great deal?!!


That frame has been for sale there for quite a while. It didn't just happen. Now, the 15% off might have just happened, and that is exactly what I am talking about. I would buy an EPS at $3,450, not $5,500. There always seems to be a deal out there somewhere, it is just a matter of time to find it.

Now, just as the rest of us were moaning about this "exclusive" BS, it is your turn to do so. I seriously hope that you didn't actually spend a lot of time designing that paint scheme. If so, you should have thought about copyrighting it before giving it up to Colnago. This right here is the issue I have with Colnago. I feel as though he is screwing the Americans and giving the Europeans a sweet deal. I'd prefer that he give us all the same deal, a sweet one on a Colnago.

Now, I am wondering if it is 15% off a Master frame a PBK too because I just got the green light from my wife for a Master PR82 for my 40th birthday in a year and a half. Might as well buy it while it is available AND on sale. Off to check out the website.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The_Kraken said:


> Yeah, so I guess the English word for EXCLUSIVE wasn't translated into Italian properly. Can anyone help me with that? Also, what would be the Italian translation for "please use lube"?


Well, at least you can be happy knowing that the sale is no longer going on. Now, the frame is back to $4,000, which is still a lot cheaper than $5,500, but not as cheap as $3,450.

Now, I have to get back to work so I can eventually buy a new Colnago.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Works out to $4300CAN with tax and shipping in. Would still have to pay duty. But that is still less than Canadian wholesale cost. Maybe we'll start ordering frames through PBK and cut out Colnago America.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The PBK EPS price is lower than getting one through the official importer over here, and only £50 more than Maestro's price. I enquired to Windwave the UK distributor back in March and they were quoting a *15 week* lead time for the PR99. So to see this colour on PBK's web site leads me to wonder where the frames are coming from, not from 'official' sources I guess ...... 

I do remember seeing it on the The_Kraken's thread but I'm not sure about the fact that Pista Palace 'invented' the colourscheme or were Colnago going to do it anyway? Not trying to steal Pista Palace's thunder but I can't see how Colnago would follow a dealer's nod about a new colour. I don't know like I say. I don't know about The_Kraken's contacts of course.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Karbon Kev said:


> The PBK EPS price is lower than getting one through the official importer over here, and only £50 more than Maestro's price. I enquired to Windwave the UK distributor back in March and they were quoting a *15 week* lead time for the PR99. So to see this colour on PBK's web site leads me to wonder where the frames are coming from, not from 'official' sources I guess ......


I'd be guessing they come from Cogadex, where Maestro gets his frames from, seeing their pricing is fairly close. They're official, just not who Windwave would like UK retailers to be getting their Colnago through.

If PBK actually do have stock of all the PR99s they have listed (approx 20 frames), I'm sure Colnago would have been pretty keen to fill that order faster than a single frame ordered through another wholesaler/retailer, and would possibly bump other orders down the priority list.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's awesome!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Well, at least you can be happy knowing that the sale is no longer going on. Now, the frame is back to $4,000, which is still a lot cheaper than $5,500, but not as cheap as $3,450.
> 
> Now, I have to get back to work so I can eventually buy a new Colnago.


Contact Wings in Hong Kong or Rodalink in Singapore. They will get you your next Colnago cheaper than that PBK deal. Buying in Europe is still not cheap! Yes, they speak English and deal in US Dollars...

www.thewingsco.com
www.rodalink.com/sg

You'll have your EPS, a component group and specialty wheels for *less* than a frame in America, and shipped to your home in one week. And.. psst.. they have everything in stock... they don't do this take-your-money-and-make-you-wait crap... do that in Asia and you'll be out of business pronto..

I've stopped being the American sucker... just got back from a business trip to Europe.. I went "Colnago.. tutti Campagnolo.." and all the dude saw was "fat, stupid, clueless Amerikanski that I can take for a ride.."


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

good luck being a westerner calling wings haha, mail order, what is mail order, u come to shop show u serious u want to buy. no u crazy size only in odd, what is even, get out haha


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

JeremyP said:


> good luck being a westerner calling wings haha, mail order, what is mail order, u come to shop show u serious u want to buy. no u crazy size only in odd, what is even, get out haha


The trick is not to piss the man off hahaha

Fabs can catch a direct round trip flight from Washington-Dulles to Hong Kong, check into the Mandarin Oriental or Peninsula overnight, have a full breakfast at the hotel the next morning, pick up the frame and come back to Baltimore, *and still* come out ahead in terms of dollars. 

The price differential in America (and Japan and Australia) is astounding. Notwithstanding the cost of doing business etc. it is a colossal ripoff.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

iyeoh said:


> The price differential in America (and Japan and Australia) is astounding. Notwithstanding the cost of doing business etc. it is a colossal ripoff.


I think that's why the remaining C50 frames are being 'let go' in Japan, because they can fetch maybe $5,000-5,500 U.S. each there.

I don't think Colnago Italy crossed Kraken; it's true he is the only place in the U.S. you can get the Saronni frame, but that doesn't mean Colnago can't offer it in other countries. Kraken should have hired Fabrosman to clear that up .

Anybody see the latest issue of Velonews? R&A Cycles is offering the EPS in GEO paint scheme, only available through them. In the U.S., that is. The GEO scheme is shown on the Colnago Japan web site, which means you can get it from any Colnago vendor in Japan.

The EURO rate is wreaking havoc on U.S. sales. I admit my last couple of purchases have been through PBK, CRC, and Ribble. Stuff like $65 for an Ultegra 6603 left shifter (it is around 2-3X that on Ebay), or $17 for Ultegra triple front derailleurs - an insane price. I got my Shimano WH-7850-C24 carbon laminate clinchers for around $600 U.S. from CRC, where is it around $1K on Ebay. In that price range, I had considered searching Ebay for some NOS Easton Orions or Tempest IIs (oink!), but it was a no brainer there: a Dura Ace wheelset was never this cheap, or for that matter, a 1380 gm carbon wheelset with aluminum braking surfaces , which rides more like 1280 gms. Freight coming in from UK is surprisingly cheap also. CRC offers free freight for any order >$230.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Clevor said:


> I think that's why the remaining C50 frames are being 'let go' in Japan, because they can fetch maybe $5,000-5,500 U.S. each there.
> 
> I don't think Colnago Italy crossed Kraken; it's true he is the only place in the U.S. you can get the Saronni frame, but that doesn't mean Colnago can't offer it in other countries. Kraken should have hired Fabrosman to clear that up .
> 
> ...


Except the fact that the GEO colourscheme in Japan seems to be a different GEO, both in colour and graphics if you look. The fact that RA can also supply a Mapei EPS, leads me to believe they're getting theirs from, I don't know where, can't be official surely can it?


----------

